# Family Moving to Abu Dhabi



## kindergartencop

Hi All

We are an english family moving to UAE in September. Me (teacher) husband and 2 boys aged 6 and 8. I have just read all of the do's and don'ts on the british embassy website and its horrified me. I am very open minded and like to think we have good morals and values but it seems soooooo strict.

Can someone give me the real impression who lives there?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Read the dubai sticky thread. It applies to abu dhabi as well but keep in mind that abu dhabi is a bit less tolerant. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html


----------



## Tercia

*Hi*

Hi,

Just saw your message, and though I'm new to this forum, I've been living in UAE for more than 5 years now. Though I haven't been to the british embassy website, UAE is pretty cool, and maybe by western standards might seem very strict, but compared to other Arab countries, it is quite lenient. Except for major no-nos like PDAs or drunk and disorderly conduct in public, there aren't many things that you cannot do over here... For a family person like yourself, I'm sure it would be quite ok. I have a lot of UK colleagues in my office (an engineering consultancy with HQ in UK), and they seem quite happy..!!

All the best!

Tercia



kindergartencop said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are an english family moving to UAE in September. Me (teacher) husband and 2 boys aged 6 and 8. I have just read all of the do's and don'ts on the british embassy website and its horrified me. I am very open minded and like to think we have good morals and values but it seems soooooo strict.
> 
> Can someone give me the real impression who lives there?


----------

